# Regular Season Game 46 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. NO/OKC Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (29-16)* vs. *New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets (20-26)*​*Saturday, February 3, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*




































Alston / McGrady / Battier / Howard / Mutombo 

*HORNETS*




































Paul / Brown / Mason / West / Chandler​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Before Yao Ming fractured the bone below his right knee on Dec. 23, Rockets point guard Rafer Alston was concerned more with running Houston's offense and sinking open jumpers.
> 
> He wouldn't have guessed that he would end up adding a little more rebounding to his job description.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Must win this one. And it's gonna be tough. The next 3 games are a must win, so we can have a big morale coming into the Dallas game.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

David West is back?


anyways, we'll fancy our chances against our next 3 opponents and i believe we can beat the Mavs too.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CP3 is back as well. NOK can easily steal this one away from us, so everyone's gonna have to be on top of their game.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

We must protect rebounds, Tyson Chandler is young and long! if we can control rebounds, esay win!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have so much respect for Chris Paul. Hopefully he doesnt steal one from us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Help required! SHTV will be televising this game on the TVU Player. Am I the only who can't find SHTV on TVU??


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Help required! SHTV will be televising this game on the TVU Player. Am I the only who can't find SHTV on TVU??


I guess that channel was removed from TVU. You can try other channels or some other programs as listed here:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I want win #30 tonight! I see New Orleans beat Minn. yesterday, but we should have the upper hand in this one


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Must win. If we can make 39-40 wins before the all star break, we are in damn good shape...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Must win. If we can make 39-40 wins before the all star break, we are in damn good shape...


LOL this is not going to happen we are on 29 wins we have 7 games till the all star break................

Max is 36 wins but we are playing Dallas twice (without Yao)...........


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tip-off = Lift-off


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

some Rocket D early by Tmac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

tyson chandler GO HOME


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Snyder isnt on the bench I thought he would be back by now........


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

me too


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

DAMN! Tmac should be alright...looked worst than what it was. Mason was up there!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

desmond mason is an *******, unnecessary foul then gives some lip


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we'll how funny of a start is this?!?? What Van gundy does now, I have know idea


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i like skip standin up to the bigger guy haha, desmond mason aint got **** on rafer

and now desmond is gone what a perfect world


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

MASON AGAIN!!!! :curse:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^ nice team having your back moment ^^^


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what was the ref lookin' @ on that one?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hayes almost coast to coast followed by good hustle


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I only turned it on halfway through the 2nd. Why did Alston and Mason get ejected?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

this is poor basketball, bad shots and leaving there permiter shooter wide open, it seems without rafer the team doesnt function aswell!?!? who wouldve thought


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Well, Head has proven throughout the season that he's not good at PG. Right now we're missing open shots. And T-Mac is not playing aggressively.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Tyson Chandler looks like Tim Duncan out there.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow, Padgett and Novak sent in. Immediate turnover.

We always play poorly against this team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I am in Alabama right now. From reading the play by play here and seeing the score, I'm glad I can't see the game.

This sucks!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ Well, Head has proven throughout the season that he's not good at PG. Right now we're missing open shots. And T-Mac is not playing aggressively.


thats because head isnt a point guard. hes a shooting guard. if he is ever playing the one, it should just be to dribble the ball down the court and pass it to tmac.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> if he is ever playing the one, it should just be to dribble the ball down the court and pass it to tmac.


That's exactly what he does. But the offense never looks as smooth when this happens.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, this is probably the worst game of the season by far...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

does anyone other then me believe that if we had Alston playing, things would have been different(win) with this ugly game?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

The Alston thing also leads me to believe that we diffently need another point guard because it seems that we don't have any good at that position other then Alston. This game just exposed our weakness in that position. We need help and need it quick.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah as much as we rant about Rafer, the offense is used to him running the show, and we really don't have a suitable back up PG when he's out. 

Crappy lost, but NOK's better than their record indicates (with all those injuries). Lets up we get back into form next game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> does anyone other then me believe that if we had Alston playing, things would have been different(win) with this ugly game?


Things might have been a little different, but our games against the Hornets these past couple of years have tended to be ugly.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

no excuse for missing wide open shots, just an ugly game all around, must improve if we wanna beat the wolves


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yah as much as we rant about Rafer, the offense is used to him running the show, and we really don't have a suitable back up PG when he's out.
> 
> Crappy lost, but NOK's better than their record indicates (with all those injuries). Lets up we get back into form next game.


IM fine with Rafer bringing up the ball, and playing the passing game. But his shooting and shot selection is what drives me crazy.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I guess Rafer's more important than we think.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think Byron Scott just has the Rockets & Van Gundy gameplan down & he has the players to counter (even w/ paul under 100%) & it seems the Hornets really enjoy beating the Rockets, no matter the situation.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I think JVG indirectly proved something to us ranters: Alston is a very important part of the Rockets. We have to admit this. 

Ugly game, and **** Mason. He's an idiot.


----------

